# Whoot! Weighed the Wethers



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

We weighed the kid's market wethers and their rates of gain were all between 0.54 and 0.64 lbs per day! Like what this new buck did for us for sure.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:hi5: :thumb:


----------

